# Salt added directly to the tank :(



## frysauce

So I made a regrettable mistake today when I added 75 gallons worth of salt straight to my 80 gallon tank. i have no fish in it, but I do have cichlid sand. My problem is that a lot of the salt is resting on top of the sand.

Does anyone have any tips on how I can remedy this problem?


----------



## susankat

I don't know what to tell you on how to fix it, but your suppose to mix your salt with water before putting it into your tank.


----------



## trouble93

Aim a powerhead or two down towards the sand. This will more then likely cloud the tank, but will help mix the sand. Sad to say but you may have killed off anything you had alive in the tank. Live and learn there is a reason you should never add salt strait to your tank.


----------



## DocPoppi

If you don't have power heads, or in addition to using them (which you can aim one facing one direction across front of tank, and the other in opposite direction in back of tank a few inch's above and across the substrate)
You can use several airstones placed on the sand.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369

Salt should be mixed with water before adding to tank. I'm afraid you really messed up. sorry about that.


----------



## frysauce

Thanks for the replies guys, and I have good news! I took a spatula and just mixed everything around. I figured I didn't have anything to lose considering there's nothing in it. Anyway I let it all situate over night and by morning... no undissolved salt! 

I now have a couple pounds of live rock and 4 mollies  2 Orange and 2 Black

Speaking of live rock I found a deal locally where I can purchase 100lbs of live rock at a dollar a pound, is it ok to put that much live rock in at once?


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369

That sound like to much salt for the mollies I maybe wrong..


----------



## DocPoppi

Greenleaf... Mollies are a saltwater adaptable fish, and are often used for cycling in lieu of more expensive fish


----------



## trouble93

I been in this hobby for a few years now and the one thing I have watched happen is different ways to cycle a tank. Back when saltwater tank became popular mid 80's or so Mollies where the way to go. As this hobby evolved other ways to cycle came to light. I say this to say and this is just my opinion I think it's harsh to doom fish to start our tanks. Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## DocPoppi

Of course with the variety of ways to cycle a tank I am not advocating the old school way of putting undue stress or sacrificing fish to cycle.
I am just passing on information as to the fact that mollies happen to be saltwater tolerant. Based on sweetgreen's post


----------



## frysauce

I didn't become aware of the fishless cycle method until I already had fish. Is there an easy way to remove the fish from the tank while I cycle it with ammonia? If not, I don't think it's gonna be too harsh on the fish considering I'm still at 0 ppm for ammonia levels.


----------



## DocPoppi

Well you can of course just pull the fish and put them in another tank till that one is ready.
I would suggest that you google the various was of cycling a saltwater tank.
There are indeed ways to decrease the stress impact on the fish, and using live rock.
So instead of paraphrasing the whole process, just google it.
If you feel that you don't understand what you find, or dont find what your looking for any of us will help with specific questions


----------



## frysauce

I have done quite a bit of reading on the science and theory behind cycling but when it comes to practically applying it all, well that's a different story  Thanks for the support all


----------



## trouble93

frysauce said:


> I have done quite a bit of reading on the science and theory behind cycling but when it comes to practically applying it all, well that's a different story  Thanks for the support all


Keep this in mind the fish didn't read the same stuff we did, and none of us have gills. So we are all guessing at this. Old school is just that an old way of doing things. That's not saying they don't work. I have cycled close to 50 tanks since I've been here, and I find that cured live rock live sand and a piece of table shrimp and some time will give you a good start. The object here is to start a good strong bacteria base. Even using damsels they may live through the cycle but it does damage the gill of the fish. And I'm surprised beaslbob has not chimed in with using plant life to cycle a tank. But I find using plant life without using a sump/fuge it's more work sectioning off the tank to make this work. I hear a lot of new hobbyist say I've read a lot on this subject then find they did but just on one way of doing things. I'm saying these things not to say you are doing anything wrong because your not. This is for that next hobbyist that is looking for a few different ways of cycling a tank.


----------



## DocPoppi

Well notably using plants in salt water is not an option, but using macro algae is...
Macroalgae such as Halimeda, Maiden's Hair, and Caulerpa to name a few can be very benificial.
So check it out, see what you think, do what's best for you.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369

trouble93 said:


> I been in this hobby for a few years now and the one thing I have watched happen is different ways to cycle a tank. Back when saltwater tank became popular mid 80's or so Mollies where the way to go. As this hobby evolved other ways to cycle came to light. I say this to say and this is just my opinion I think it's harsh to doom fish to start our tanks. Again this is just my opinion.


*i/a*


----------



## trouble93

DocPoppi said:


> Well notably using plants in salt water is not an option, but using macro algae is...
> Macroalgae such as Halimeda, Maiden's Hair, and Caulerpa to name a few can be very benificial.
> So check it out, see what you think, do what's best for you.


Macro algae is a plant my friend.


----------



## DocPoppi

Umm... No it's not a true vascular plant. (And I did not say it wasn't)
But basically yes a plant as defined by the ways it photosynthesizes and other criteria, but lives in SALTWATER, which is what is needed in this case, as a saltwater tank cannot be cycled with freshwater plants.
Ergo the alternative is.... Macroalgae


----------



## DocPoppi

ReefCleaners.org | Clean Up Crews and Macro Algae - Macroalgae Care
For anybody who wants more info on it usefulness


----------



## trouble93

DocPoppi said:


> Umm... No it's not a true vascular plant. (And I did not say it wasn't)
> But basically yes a plant as defined by the ways it photosynthesizes and other criteria, but lives in SALTWATER, which is what is needed in this case, as a saltwater tank cannot be cycled with freshwater plants.
> Ergo the alternative is.... Macroalgae


So these macro's in my tank are not vascular plants?
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8909&ppuser=976><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8909&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8911&ppuser=976><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8911&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## DocPoppi

No algae and specifically saltwater macroalgae is a unique complex multi cellular organism (Biomass) that is not vascular, and is not a true plant. 
Marine Biology - Seaweeds
This is what I learned in marine biology, long ago. 
If you have info showing me otherwise, then please tell me cause I'm always ready to learn more.
Or if you need further resources or information as to the biology and taxonomy on the topic I'll be happy to do so.
Algae's do not completely fulfill the classification of plants, that's why they are algae.


----------



## DocPoppi

Sorry but it's been a while and I had forgotten...
Macroalgae is not a plant, but a PROTIST.
http://marbio.homestead.com/Protists_Macroalgae-07.pdf


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369

DocPoppi said:


> Well notably using plants in salt water is not an option, but using macro algae is...
> Macroalgae such as Halimeda, Maiden's Hair, and Caulerpa to name a few can be very benificial.
> So check it out, see what you think, do what's best for you.


*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2

It still a living organism that grows in water as do aquatic plants sea-weed, kelp and so on*w3 *r2*r2*r2


----------



## trouble93

First off we maybe taking away from the PO's main thread. And second when talking about the biology of things it all come down to two simple classes plant of animal.


----------



## beaslbob

trouble93 said:


> First off we maybe taking away from the PO's main thread. And second when talking about the biology of things it all come down to two simple classes plant of animal.


to keep things simple we do think of animal and plant as different "lifes". 

Which in the grand scheme of things balance each other out. co2 to plant life to produce oxygen for animal life for instance.

Actually things are a bit more complicated than that as some life forms like cyano bacteria have both. along with photosynthic corals, clams and so on.

Even nitrogen is not all that simple as some plants like soy beans actually put nitrogen back in the ground hence the idea of crop rotation. An analogy in our tanks would be nitrogen starved tanks having cyano blooms which will return nitrates when they die off.

But overall the idea of using a mix of animals and plant life to balance out, stabilize, and maintain our aquariums is an extremely powerful concept that too many newbies 1) have never heard of and 2) are reluctant to implement.

Finally sure there is a lack of true plants in the marine environment and those that are available like turtle grass really don't grow all that fast and can be hard to maintain. But macro (and other) algae are extremely fast growing and extremely effective. As is an algae truf scrubber which can work with either fw or marine tanks.


my .02


By the way did the thread starter get is salt dissolved? *old dude


----------



## DocPoppi

THANK YOU beaslbob! 
I was just getting ready to stand my ground and post what was likely a terse but hopefully educating reply....
Yes, the original question was about salt added to tank. And unlike many others that said that was a mistake to do (which he already knew, and was looking for solutions, not criticism) I offer a couple ideas that may help. 

I don't mind being corrected or educated, but please don't offer opinions, offer facts or other evidence. I do not take anyone here's knowledge and experience for granted, please do the same.


----------



## beaslbob

DocPoppi said:


> THANK YOU beaslbob!
> I was just getting ready to stand my ground and post what was likely a terse but hopefully educating reply....
> Yes, the original question was about salt added to tank. And unlike many others that said that was a mistake to do (which he already knew, and was looking for solutions, not criticism) I offer a couple ideas that may help.
> 
> I don't mind being corrected or educated, but please don't offer opinions, offer facts or other evidence. I do not take anyone here's knowledge and experience for granted, please do the same.


I learned a long time ago in these forums it can "degenerate" into a tit for tat.

so now I just offer my ideas and let it be.

besides I forgot to include in my prevoius post IMHO *r2

my .02


----------



## trouble93

Yes the OP did get the salt dissolved. I'm just going to add this then I will leave it alone. I will be the first to say I don't know it all. This is the reason I asked Bob to take a look at this post. I stand by any input I add to this post. And when I had gone as far as I could I asked a friends help. Great thing these forums, you can get views from all over. The bottom line is you have to choose what works for you and your system(as stated above). The over all health of any system depends on what any of us take to heart. I run one of those healthy systems using plant and animal life living together. Thanks Bob


----------

